# Order of DX



## rcclary (Jan 27, 2009)

If a patient comes in for a colonoscopy and the reasons for the procedure are History of colon polyp (V12.72), Abdominal pain-gen (789.07), and change in bowel habits (787.99) and it ends up being a normal colonoscopy with no problems what order would these DX's be billed in?  The patient has a commercial insurance, NOT Medicare.


----------



## dmaec (Jan 27, 2009)

I'd put my dx's as follows:
787.99
789.07
V12.72

but, that's just me


----------



## scorrado (Jan 28, 2009)

If a patient is having symptoms I always put those prior to the history just like the previous post.


----------



## coachlang3 (Jan 29, 2009)

You should always start with the reason/symptom the patient came in for.

So dmaec is right.


----------



## MIMI2OH13@YAHOO.COM (Jun 15, 2016)

*change of dx*

What is your employer wants the collectors to change the dx from what the pathologist finds to screening, which is why the patient had the colonoscopy in the first place? Shouldn't the claims we filed with the findings of the pathologist not screening or routine?  Wouldn't this be fraud?


----------

